# happy birthday



## frodo (Jun 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday Chris

are you stocked up on hemorrhoid cream and Geritol ?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks! I'm ready to be retire, I have to many project to mess with this work stuff.


----------



## Admin (Jun 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday Chris.  Getting older is much better than the alternative.!


For your birthday party!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2016)

Happy birthday big guy.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 21, 2016)

Ditto. Did you need to put on glasses to read this????


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2016)

I cant see? Let me get my glasses


----------



## nealtw (Jun 21, 2016)

here"s a pair.


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2016)

Canada must be a month behind?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 27, 2016)

Or 11 month ahead, try to keep up eh.


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty sure beginning of a good spam.


----------

